# Wolf Creek Apiary



## Matt903

I e mailed them a question about packages, and it took about three weeks to get a response, not sure if that is just typical of them. I believe it s just two of them doing all the work.


----------



## Michael Bush

When you have a one man (or even a man and woman) show, it's impossible to get the beework done while answering constant questions. You have to do one or the other...


----------



## Birdman

I have bought from them for a couple years, but they do get your bee's to you on time. They have called before, wanting to know if I would like my bee's early. Like MB said they are a mom and pop out fit, they are hard at making package's. Just email and they will get back to you.


----------



## Hambone




----------



## Honey-4-All

Michael Bush said:


> When you have a one man (or even a man and woman) show, it's impossible to get the beework done while answering constant questions. You have to do one or the other...


Even when its more than a one man show its tough!!!!!! Most people fail to realize that when its time to roll with the bees its time to roll. Questions and change orders are best dealt in the off season as much as possible... Not that we don't try to accommodate people. Secretaries and people sitting around to process change orders are all increased expenses. With everyone looking to get them for free already it doesn't help the bottom line of getting people the product at as low of a price as possible. HELP!!!


----------



## jtgeor

http://wolfcreekbees.com/contact.asp

John lives close to me and I got some bees from him last year. I have some on order with him right now. They do live rural and phone lines may be down. We had a lot of ice here last week so there may be an issue. As far as I know they are just a two person operation. Email may be your best option even with phone lines working.


----------



## bnm1000

I have ordered bees from them twice. Communication is not always their strong point; however, they are very nice and I always received my packages in a timely manner. I found that email was the best way to contact them.


----------



## Birdman

Alpha if you would like to pm me your info, I can try an email to there daughter in law to relay the message. Pat


----------



## mythomane

Many others, myself included, have had trouble with Wolf Creek. There is another thread somewhere that covers this here on the forum. My guess is he just didnt pay his bill. Its a very hardscrabble outfit. The hives I bought from him were homemade from old pallets that he pulled out of the trash.


----------



## Alpha11

I got off the phone with them the other day and apparently someone had a wreck near their home and hit a junction/service box and it took out the entire area. Took several days to fix and my order is on the list. The check is in the mail and I am anxiously waiting.


----------



## beeman2009

mythomane said:


> Many others, myself included, have had trouble with Wolf Creek. There is another thread somewhere that covers this here on the forum. My guess is he just didnt pay his bill. Its a very hardscrabble outfit. The hives I bought from him were homemade from old pallets that he pulled out of the trash.


I am curious when you purchased hives from John. I've known him for over 10 years & he hasn't built and sold any "hives" in that time, only bees. Unless you mean nuc boxes. Even those I think he buys from someone else. He's not selling them now to my knowledge.

John & Ruth are good people, not perfect by any means. I have never known them not to make it right as long as the problem really was theirs & not the buyers error. No one makes that right that I know of.


----------



## jtgeor

I agree beeman


----------



## Michael Bush

>Many others, myself included, have had trouble with Wolf Creek. There is another thread somewhere that covers this here on the forum.

This is the first I've heard of it.

I've noticed a lot of people don't seem to understand how this works. It's not a warehouse full of items that you ship to people. You have to raise the bees and raise the queens and catch the queens and package them up and mail them. In a small operation that takes all of your time and if it's a lot of small orders that is a lot of customers to try to interact with while you are doing all the work. Then the weather throws you a curve, or even the weather of the previous winter that leaves you with less resources. It's not like selling shoes or books...


----------



## Honey-4-All

It's not like selling shoes or books!!!!

Right on. I have had a good handful of people call this week wanting to "stop by" and pick up some bees. Unless you have had the opportunity to run a lot of bees for a long time you will have no clue that the "canned beans" approach just isn't in the model. Its why Safeway doesn't sell package bees. Package bees have a shorter life shelf life than road kill at a turkey vulture convention. Give the folks a break. Bees are about multi-year relationship when it comes to purchaser and supplier. As a buyer you must realize this. if you aren't willing to accept and accord the commiserate slack then maybe you ought to consider a reevaluation of your expectations.


----------



## Duncan151

I called and talked to Ruth in January, she had time to chat then, and answered all my questions. We agreed on a future payment date, that day came. I paid for my bees, she actually remembered our previous conversation. I am sure that on or about my promised shipping date I will get a notice, and I will take it from there! The off season is great for conversation!


----------



## mahobee

I bought a package from them last year. Everything went smoothly, despite my nervousness. When I did catch John on the phone, he was a wealth of information, giving me useful tips and was extremely patient.


----------



## mythomane

Michael Bush said:


> >Many others, myself included, have had trouble with Wolf Creek. There is another thread somewhere that covers this here on the forum.
> 
> This is the first I've heard of it.
> 
> I've noticed a lot of people don't seem to understand how this works. It's not a warehouse full of items that you ship to people. You have to raise the bees and raise the queens and catch the queens and package them up and mail them. In a small operation that takes all of your time and if it's a lot of small orders that is a lot of customers to try to interact with while you are doing all the work. Then the weather throws you a curve, or even the weather of the previous winter that leaves you with less resources. It's not like selling shoes or books...


um, yeah. been keeping bees now treatment free for 20 years. here is the link, easily found by searching the forum :
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?237758-Wolf-Creek-Apiaries&highlight=wolf+creek

My issue here is that when a new thread starts up it whitewashes the past because people do not know how or forget how to use the search function.


----------



## camero7

Honey-4-All said:


> It's not like selling shoes or books!!!!
> 
> Right on. I have had a good handful of people call this week wanting to "stop by" and pick up some bees. Unless you have had the opportunity to run a lot of bees for a long time you will have no clue that the "canned beans" approach just isn't in the model. Its why Safeway doesn't sell package bees. Package bees have a shorter life shelf life than road kill at a turkey vulture convention. Give the folks a break. Bees are about multi-year relationship when it comes to purchaser and supplier. As a buyer you must realize this. if you aren't willing to accept and accord the commiserate slack then maybe you ought to consider a reevaluation of your expectations.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Michael Bush

>My issue here is that when a new thread starts up it whitewashes the past because people do not know how or forget how to use the search function. 
http://www.beesource.com/forums/show...ght=wolf+creek

16 raving reviews and 4 unhappy ones. And if I remember right that was the year they got hit with a tornado... I have bought packages from many reputable dealers and sometimes the post office kills them. Sometimes the weather doesn't cooperate and they are late. One of the negative reviews was that John showed up with a truckload of packages, which apparently (if you read a few more posts down) he got from Don "Fatbeeman" who also raises small cell bees...

I'm just saying that a lot of what happens raising and selling bees is not in your control. How hard the winter was, when it rains that spring, how many people want bees, how well that first batch of queens went... and there is no way a small outfit can afford to have a full time person just answering the phone at the busiest time of the year for bee work... There are enough places that never make things right, I can't see complaining about someone who apparently is doing their best.


----------



## beeman2009

Does anyone do their homework before they order from someone? If you did and didn't like what you found, why did you order from them? Receiving damaged goods in the mail is one thing, but looking at the seller face to face and choosing to go through with the sale,* THAT'S ON YOU!* Not taking sides on any matter because we all know that when a deal goes bad there are at least 3 sides to the story; your side, his side & the truth of what really happened. What ever happened to " Personal Responsibility?" Don't like the deal, walk away, that simple. If you choose to go through with it, your baby, don't complain & blame someone else because YOU made a bad choice. No offense to anyone, just facts. :no:


----------



## Alpha11

Y'all need to take chill pill. This thread was started because I was not able to make contact with the Seaborns. They are not exactly spring chickens and I was more concerned for their health and well being and secondarily the order I have in place.
The cause of the disconnected phone line was due to a wreck that happened down the road from them which caused all the residents to lose phone service. I had spoken to them several times prior to this posting and they have been more than helpful with advice amongst other things. Since the repair of the line I have been in communication with both of them and have even received emails after midnight with a status of the orders. Mrs. Seaborn always responds to to emails but had no service for about a week. I have only dealt with established hives and never packs or nucs. So I can only imagine what its like to have to fill orders for demanding whiny customers who feel their order is the most important. The bees will be ready when they get ready. I do know there is a huge demand right now and they are getting ramped up to make sure everyone's order is taken care of. I am completely prepared to accept responsibility for placing this order but have complete faith they will follow through with the order and do everything right to ensure it is of the best quality they can deliver. Mr. Bush.... I agree with the statement you posted earlier; It aint shoes or books!


----------



## Duncan151

Duncan151 said:


> I called and talked to Ruth in January, she had time to chat then, and answered all my questions. We agreed on a future payment date, that day came. I paid for my bees, she actually remembered our previous conversation. I am sure that on or about my promised shipping date I will get a notice, and I will take it from there! The off season is great for conversation!


Got a call from Wolf Creek that my bees were to ship on May 6th, they were in Green Bay the night of the 7th. I did not expect the 10pm phone call that my bees are ready for pickup. I picked them up Thursday afternoon, the 8th, and installed them that evening. I released the queens on the 10th, and three of the four have been going like gangbusters. The 4th one, the one I had the least problems installing or releasing the queen with, was still not laying as of last Saturday. I put in a frame of eggs and larva from a laying hive, checked 48 hours later, no queen cells and they had fully drawn out that comb to boot. On that same Saturday I did find the queen so I know she is there. All in all, I am very happy with my Wolf Creek Bees, now if I can just get that 4th one laying or re-queened and all will be good.


----------



## KevinR

I've bought ~25 packages from John/Ruth for various newbies with no issues over the last 3-4 years. They are one of the closest package suppliers to me and make deliveries to my area.


----------



## jfmcree

I bought 13 packages from Wolf Creek Bees in January 2014. They arrived as promised early April and have been doing great. I found Ruth to be very easy to work with. I needed to make a last minute change to my order which Ruth seemingly effortlessly accommodated. I had a great experience.

Chester County Honey - www.chestercountyhoney.com


----------



## jfmcree

I ordered 13 packages from Wolf Creek Apiaries this Spring. They shipped right on time to PA. The USPS did take about 4 or 5 days on a two day priority shipping order to get them to me, but when they arrived, they were in excellent condition and have been doing well ever since. I would buy from Wolf Creek Apiaries again.


----------



## FollowtheHoney

I bought one package in mid may and it has been trouble free. Arrived with very few dead bees. Great communication in my case.


----------



## Josiah Garber

Ordered a package this year and it came on time and in great condition. Will be ordering again in 2015.


----------

